# Coralife Aqualight - End Cap Replacements



## JCSharp (Sep 29, 2004)

Has anyone else had issues with their coralife aqualight's end caps deteriorating after a couple of years of use? After my second bulb change, mine just simply broke into about 20 pieces as I tried to remove the bulbs from each of the sockets. My though is that I can simply replace them with some aftermarket end caps - perhaps the ones from ah supply. Does anyone have any recommendations for where I could get the best CF (straight-pin) end caps at a decent price?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

You could always try contacting Coralife. Maybe they will send you replacements free of charge.


----------



## JCSharp (Sep 29, 2004)

turbowagon said:


> You could always try contacting Coralife. Maybe they will send you replacements free of charge.



Thanks for the idea... Well, I'll consider that if my options are limited, but those parts seem to be so cheap I am sure I would have to replace them again on the next bulb change. If I could spend a little more money and get a better set of end caps which would be a little more heat resistant, It would be worth it to me - if there is such a thing.

This brings up another question, once I get the new end caps installed, is there any type of compound I could place on the bulb pins that might allow the bulbs to be unplugged a little easier? It seems that this coralife fixture gets so hot, the end caps are fusing to the bulb pins.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

I really dislike the endcaps that Coralife uses. I have never been able to cleanly pull a bulb out. I always have to use pliers.

I replaced 2 of the 4 endcaps of my 260w with these when I started using 2x square pin 8800k's:

http://hellolights.com/pcentypbas.html

Those square pin endcaps are kinda big so I don't think 4 could fit in an Aqualight unless the reflector was cut a little. HelloLights has a straight pin replacement as well that looks a little smaller.

I heard one time that you can use some dielectric grease on the pins to allow easier unplugging but I never tried it myself.


----------



## JCSharp (Sep 29, 2004)

Just an FYI... After communicating with Kim at A H Supply, I found out that not all straight pin PC end caps are the same. It appears the coralife ballast requires the type of end cap with a separate wire connection for each pin (which seems to be fairly common.) The replacement end caps of the bright kits that Kim sells are of a different configuration and wouldn't work in the coralife fixture. (Thanks to Kim for saving me from ordering something that wouldn't have worked!) I now wish I would purchased the bright kits instead and then I probably wouldn't be having the trouble I am having now. The coralife fixtures being enclosed the way they are - even with the 2 internal fans - run extremely hot; and they run even hotter if you have them mounted in a hood. I suppose this is the main reason why they got so brittle in the first place.


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

JCSharp said:


> Just an FYI... After communicating with Kim at A H Supply, I found out that not all straight pin PC end caps are the same. It appears the coralife ballast requires the type of end cap with a separate wire connection for each pin (which seems to be fairly common.) The replacement end caps of the bright kits that Kim sells are of a different configuration and wouldn't work in the coralife fixture. (Thanks to Kim for saving me from ordering something that wouldn't have worked!)


How to put this without sounding like an ass or starting an interwebfight.....

Bullpookey  

The lamp base determines the configuration of the 'endcap'. If they (the Coraldeath and the AH Supply kit) can both use the same lamps, they can both use the same endcap. Ballast differences could account for different wiring and/or jumpering at the termination, but the metal pins and plastic casing is the same.

I do understand why the folks at AH Supply would want to use the CYA approach though. It's risky enough sending unassembled kits to the many incompetent folks out there let alone giving wiring advice on retrofitting another product.

To the OP - call the guys at Reefgeek and tell them what type of lampholders you need. Good chance they will have them in stock.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

im also having this problem at my 65watts coralife, i cant remove the bulb easily and now the coralife is turning off automaticaly, idont know why, to turn it on back again you have to push the bulb into the endcap. this is happening to me for already 3 times


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

I kept getting new end caps from ESU over and over and over. Every time I tried to remove the bulbs, especially from the end opposite from the two fans, the bulb would break ( either the glass or the base of the bulb itself). They exchanged a 48" fixture for me because even the black plastic on the end of the fixture was breaking apart and brittle.

I do have the solution for the end cap problem though. Gardner Bender Ox-Gard(tm) is an anti-oxidant compound commonly found at places at Lowe's, Home depot, etc. Smear a very small amount on the pins of the bulb when you get replacement plugs from ESU and your bulbs will go right in and come right out months down the road. 

JC Sharp, contact ESU and see if they can arrange for a replacement fixture, especially if the wires feel brittle or the plastic end of the fixture ( usually opposite from the fans) is brittle and falling apart. My old 48" got so hot that the "coralife" sticker on that side fell off, lol. That's not supposed to happen. No problems with the replacement they sent me.


----------



## JCSharp (Sep 29, 2004)

jake said:


> I kept getting new end caps from ESU over and over and over. Every time I tried to remove the bulbs, especially from the end opposite from the two fans, the bulb would break ( either the glass or the base of the bulb itself). They exchanged a 48" fixture for me because even the black plastic on the end of the fixture was breaking apart and brittle.
> 
> I do have the solution for the end cap problem though. Gardner Bender Ox-Gard(tm) is an anti-oxidant compound commonly found at places at Lowe's, Home depot, etc. Smear a very small amount on the pins of the bulb when you get replacement plugs from ESU and your bulbs will go right in and come right out months down the road.
> 
> JC Sharp, contact ESU and see if they can arrange for a replacement fixture, especially if the wires feel brittle or the plastic end of the fixture ( usually opposite from the fans) is brittle and falling apart. My old 48" got so hot that the "coralife" sticker on that side fell off, lol. That's not supposed to happen. No problems with the replacement they sent me.



Thanks for the good advice.... I believe I will give it a shot - both requesting a replacement and using the Ox-Gard(tm)!


----------



## ttait (Nov 17, 2007)

I too have a double strip Aqualight with a fried end cap. What gets me is that only the bases at one end of the fixutre get hot. All 4 bulbs are identical, yet only the left side gets that hot. And the dual ballasts are front/back, so each light on the left has a different ballast. Even with the acrylic removed for testing its hot, so it's not from the cooling of the fan or lack of it. New bulbs did not help. I think it is a design or wiring fault with the ballasts that leaves the starting filament on all the time... I'm debating buying new ballasts ($40/ea less than the $280 for a new entire light) but afraid it won't fix it. Or worse get a new one and have it do the same thing. 

How does one get ahold of Coralife customer service? Even their website is down and has been for a long time. I wish there was a good alternative product for 75G planted aquarium.

Tim


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

gbhil said:


> How to put this without sounding like an ass or starting an interwebfight.....
> 
> Bullpookey
> 
> ...



I believe what Kim was trying to communicate is the incompatibility of his end caps with ballasts other than workhorse/pfo. Some harnesses have 2 wires, some have 4, not necessarily the same...DC
http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merc...=LN-PCCAP-DELG&Category_Code=Separatecompacts


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

nevermind, this post is older than dirt.....DC


----------

